# Several Decoders one Adress



## riograndezephyr (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello. Excuse the newbie question. I have recently installed DCC on my model railroad and am fairly new to the subject. I have a EMU Rhetian Railway two car train set with two decoders installed. One for the motorized part in car one, one for the lights in car three.
My question is, rather than consist the two parts of the train, can I just give both decoders the same adress? I run a Lenz DCC system so I would have to reconsist them every time I power up my model railroad.
Thanks for your help
Sebastian


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I kinda think you are saying that you have to MU the two decoders each time you turn on the power.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I think it would work to use the same address in both as long as you can accept that both will operate their lights the same. You won't be able to turn lights off in one and on in the other, for example, unless they're logically different IDs. Normally you wouldn't want to do this because of motor control issues, but since only one has a motor, that shouldn't matter. Give it a try and let us know how well it works for you.

Mark


----------



## riograndezephyr (Sep 12, 2017)

*Thanks*

Hi !
Will try it out and let you know what happened. Thanks for the quick reply
Sebastian


----------



## dinwitty (Oct 29, 2015)

My layout is still developing and all my stuff is still on default 3, har! You could leave them on the same address, if you wanted separate function buttons, program them separatly. 
If both motorized it shouldnt be any prob unless there is a severe speed differences, then just reprogram speeds separately


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

yes, you can run multiple decoders from the same address, they both will be programmed at the same time, if that's a problem, then two different addresses, and consisting together


----------



## riograndezephyr (Sep 12, 2017)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the reply. I still haven't gotten around to it, but her ein Germany we have a public holiday tomorrow so I will finally set up my Sprog and get to it.
The thing about my Lenz system is a consist is in the system but not the decoder. So as soon as I switch it off the consist would be "forgotten" which is a hassle if you run a two decoder EMU. I guess I could consist it using Decoder Pro and Sprog if I want to make it permanent. 
I will finally experiment with it tomorrow.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Can’t you run the light functions off the one decoder?


----------



## riograndezephyr (Sep 12, 2017)

That would be difficult. It is a three car set non permanently coupled with couplers. I would have to put wires through all cars and since it is a EMU they would be visible in the passenger compartment.


----------



## dinwitty (Oct 29, 2015)

This is what I say in programming the light functions. You can set them all to address 3, then if you want to control the rear car lights separately, change its function keys to a differrent set of buttons than the motored car, if the decoders allow that. Then say you want the front car interior lights on, say thats button 5, ok, and the rear car is on say button 7.


----------

